

How to Fix Authentication: Email as a Password Manager - carey
http://sakurity.com/blog/2015/04/10/email_password_manager.html

======
h43k3r
This seems amazing. I, a noob in this field, would like to hear about the
views of other peoples on this. The only flaw I can see is the lack of end to
end encryption for emails.

------
mdpm
This is not new. And there are sites that do this already

